# Retrouver sa clé WEP ?



## Forgaria (8 Juin 2005)

Bonjour !

Je souhaite formater puis réinstaller OS X sur mon iBook 12". Mon problème vient du fait que j'ai absolument besoin du réseau wifi de mon école et que... Par peur du piratage, l'ingénieur réseau configure lui même la clé WEP (en gros, on lui apporte le portable et il fait la manip').

Le soucis c'est qu'il est absent en ce moment et pour un bout de temps donc : est-il possible de récupérer cette clé WEP sur mon installation actuelle ?

Merci !


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Juin 2005)

Forgaria a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> 
> Je souhaite formater puis réinstaller OS X sur mon iBook 12". Mon problème vient du fait que j'ai absolument besoin du réseau wifi de mon école et que... Par peur du piratage, l'ingénieur réseau configure lui même la clé WEP (en gros, on lui apporte le portable et il fait la manip').
> 
> ...



Salut, 

Il me semble que c'est possible de la trouver dans les pref de reseau.
Je vais chercher un peu....
A +


----------



## Forgaria (8 Juin 2005)

Merci, c'est vraiment sympa !


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Juin 2005)

Forgaria a dit:
			
		

> Merci, c'est vraiment sympa !



ooups je me suis un peu emballé ....  :rose: desolé.

Mais j'ai pense (si, si ca m'arrive) que normalement la clé WEP est enregistrée dans ton trousseau. Ben tu peux bien creer une copie de sauvegarde des éléments de ton trousseau style avec Backup et apres tu restaures les éléments. 
Normalement ca doit fonctionner.
Mais bon si c'est vital je ne sais pas si je le tenterai .... 

Jeff


----------



## Forgaria (8 Juin 2005)

Argl... C'est assez vital en effet...

Merci quand même...


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Juin 2005)

Forgaria a dit:
			
		

> Argl... C'est assez vital en effet...
> 
> Merci quand même...




Et tu peux pas attendre avt de formater ton DD ????

Sinon je ne vois pas prkoi le coup du backup ne fonctionnerait pas. ..


----------



## Forgaria (8 Juin 2005)

Je vais tenter alors. Comment dis-tu que tu sauvegardes le trousseau ?


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Juin 2005)

Forgaria a dit:
			
		

> Je vais tenter alors. Comment dis-tu que tu sauvegardes le trousseau ?



tu utilises le logiciel Backup ???
ensuite tu fais : sauvegarder sur un CD et tu coches Trousseau d'acces.
Il faut aussi savegarder une version du logiciel backup pr pouvoir recuperer ton trousseau.



changement : si le mec ki t'as fait la configuration n'a pas coché la case "savegarder la clé WEP dans le trousseau" tu l'as un peu dans le ---  :hein:


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Juin 2005)

alors tu en es ou ????
ca a marché ???


----------



## tungchao (13 Juin 2005)

KisMac dispose une fonction pour cracker un WEP mais il faut capturer un nombre suffisant de packets pour pouvoir procéder. Je n'ai jamais essayé si qqun l'a fait ...


----------



## r e m y (13 Juin 2005)

si la clé wep a été enregistrée dans le trousseau, le mieux est d'aller voir dans le trousseau.... Si elle y est, elle doit être facile à trouver. Ensuite pour l'afficher en clair, il suffit d'avoir le mot de passe administrateur.


----------



## Lelolo (13 Juin 2005)

Une petite vidéo pour t'expliquer pas à pas comment craquer une clé WEP 

http://www.lesnouvelles.net/articles/attaques/706-du-wep-cracke-en-dix-minutes.html


----------



## macboy (13 Juin 2005)

encore un fois je suis d'accord avec REMY 
la démarche à suivre

-> tu vas dans application-> utilitaire-> trousseau

->mon SSID s'appelle Wanadoo-> j'ai fait un scroll pour le trouver
je le trouve et là tu cliques sur afficher le mot de passe
et le tour est joué
simple non ?


----------



## Natouuu (31 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Avec un temps de retard vu la date d'émission des messages mais je tenais à vous remercier pour votre explication quant à la recherche de la clef wep de ma box.

Natacha.


----------

